# Summer Curry Cruise, 27th August



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is up for a 2 to 3 hour Pennine Cruise taking in some of the nicest roads and then finishing up at the Viceroy Indian Restaurant for a curry?

Meet: 2pm at the Legh Arms in Adlington
http://www.greatbritishcarvery.co.uk/our-pubs/legh-arms

Finsh/Meal: around 6pm at the Viceroy in Bollington
http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy.html

 And the curry freaks are:
A3DFU x 3
burns x 1
John-H x 2
V6RUL x 2
bigsyd x 2
Carl&Tanya
Simon&Sharon (meal only)
TTSlin02
audimad x 2
Jontymo x 2


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

May well be up for this Danni as nothing planned for the BH weekend.

Jontymo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That makes 2 of us


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dani we can only make the 27th Aug i'm afraid.

Les & Jan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's the date we discussed today Les


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Count me in please Dani! 8)

Will mention it to Denise this week also.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll have Bryony with me on 27th and she likes a curry too. If you want to do a cruise and curry on the 3rd too that's fine by me as the first one will have gone down by then


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im in with Julie, will have to check my shift rota, but should be ok.
Steve


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dani, i can only make the August date as will be at The Ring the 1st weekend in Sept.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Dani, i can only make the August date as will be at The Ring the 1st weekend in Sept.


Would be nice to see that underpowered GTR trying to get to the curry house.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like the 27th August for sure 

And I'm not a bit surprised John that you like to curry cruises on the trot :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Careful of using the word "trot" Dani :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Cant make it guys i will be boogying away at creamfields :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Careful of using the word "trot" Dani :wink:


 :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Dani, I've mentioned this to our mutual friend Rusty Robot, and unfortunately she is on holiday then. 

I'm still in though!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Dani, I've mentioned this to our mutual friend Rusty Robot, and unfortunately she is on holiday then.
> 
> I'm still in though!


She's avoiding us Sara  :wink:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Dani!
27th looks good at the minute (the only Sat though as either side are hols). Paula-H may well be with me for this one as well  (surprised smilie as she's not a car enthusiast so, tentatively, head count of 2!).

Cheers and nice chatting to you as always at Awesome!
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

27th should be good for us dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looking good and defo the 27th now! I'll amend the 1st post


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't wait


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Can't wait


Yep thats the trots alright John. :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Don't think I can make this unfortunately as likely to be working.

But have fun !

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Don't think I can make this unfortunately as likely to be working.
> 
> ...


You need to have a word with your bosses Jonathan :wink:


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

+2 for us Danny


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jontymo said:


> +2 for us Danny


Amended  Did I do this right (1st post) or was that 3/4 all in all?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dani, not quite sure how i managed to confuse myself, but i can't make either of the dates. At a stag do on the Isle of Man the wknd of the 27th Aug & at the Ring the following weekend. Sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Dani, not quite sure how i managed to confuse myself, but i can't make either of the dates. At a stag do on the Isle of Man the wknd of the 27th Aug & at the Ring the following weekend. Sorry


Be honest Paul, you've lost your driving edge and are avoiding me: no more of your following me hot on the tyres on the way to the skid pan :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We have Simon&Sharon coming for the curry [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

I will be at Awesome having the milltek catback fitted at 11.30ish so will hopefully be with you guys on time, if not we will come hunting for you all.

jontymo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jontymo said:


> I will be at Awesome having the milltek catback fitted at 11.30ish so will hopefully be with you guys on time, if not we will come hunting for you all.
> 
> jontymo


The boys at Awesome are very efficient so no doubt you'll make it to the Legh Arms in time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mr Test said:


> Hmmm a Curry cruise hey? Tempting :wink:


Mr Test, you are most welcome along


----------



## Carl Hodnett 7862 (Jun 9, 2011)

Would love to come for drive and a curry if that's OK with you folks.
Carl & Tanya


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The more the merrier


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

carl hodnett said:


> Would love to come for drive and a curry if that's OK with you folks.
> Carl & Tanya


I've added your names to the list on page 1. See you a week on Saturday 8)



John-H said:


> The more the merrier


Too true


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Dani, Can you pop me down for this - looks like I can now make it. Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Though you were going to amend this Dani to show the set date now? :? 


A3DFU said:


> Who is up for a 2 to 3 hour Pennine Cruise taking in some of the nicest roads and then finishing up at the Viceroy Indian Restaurant for a curry?
> 
> Meet: 2pm at the Legh Arms in Adlington
> http://www.greatbritishcarvery.co.uk/our-pubs/legh-arms
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Though you were going to amend this Dani to show the set date now? :?
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> ...


I did Les. The head line says:
"Summer Curry Cruise, 27th August"

What more would you like amending?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTsline02 said:


> Hi Dani, Can you pop me down for this - looks like I can now make it. Matt


Great Matt 

Will there be one or two of you?

All, I need to book bums on seats soon. So come on everyone, let me know if you're coming in case I've missed you :wink:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Dani,
Sorry I'm afraid i'll have to duck out of this one yet again  I'm possibly changing car in the up-coming weeks and don't want to risk any mishaps (misfortune always seems to strike at these times - on Friday my engine light decided to illuminate - earliest i can get it seen to is this coming Wednesday) [smiley=bomb.gif] 
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh right well not so much amending just adding to the text but seeing you edited the subject I will let you off Dani........This time :wink:



A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Though you were going to amend this Dani to show the set date now? :?
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sonatina said:


> Hi Dani,
> Sorry I'm afraid i'll have to duck out of this one yet again  I'm possibly changing car in the up-coming weeks and don't want to risk any mishaps (misfortune always seems to strike at these times - on Friday my engine light decided to illuminate - earliest i can get it seen to is this coming Wednesday) [smiley=bomb.gif]
> :wink:
> Cheers, Mark


No worries Mark.
You could always come just for the curry :wink:



les said:


> I will let you off Dani........This time :wink:


Thank you so much Les :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all

sounds great - I'll confirm later today if me and my other half Ian can come too - I'm trying to confirm other arrangements for Friday which may render me illegal to drive Sat :roll: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

gday said:


> Hi all
> 
> sounds great - I'll confirm later today if me and my other half Ian can come too - I'm trying to confirm other arrangements for Friday which may render me illegal to drive Sat :roll: :lol:


There's an obvious answer: Cancel Friday!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> gday said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Couldn't agree more


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Could you save two places for us please Dani.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Certainly Jeff 

Is that for both cruise and meal?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Certainly Jeff
> 
> Is that for both cruise and meal?


Just the meal please Dani, i'm at work Friday night and i won't be up in time for the cruise.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly Jeff
> ...


That's fine Jeff.

*All, I have now booked the table for 21 of us. Roll on Saturday *


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just got back from reccieing the roads. Here is some advice for you: do NOT wash your TTs before the cruise! It was raining heavily in the Pennines today and the roads won't be all dry by tomorrow ,,,,,
But: I can confirm that a good number of my favourite stretches of roads will be included


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> I just got back from reccieing the roads. Here is some advice for you: do NOT wash your TTs before the cruise! It was raining heavily in the Pennines today and the roads won't be all dry by tomorrow ,,,,,
> But: I can confirm that a good number of my favourite stretches of roads will be included


I wish I had read this earlier!!!! Went round to my parents' house after work to wash the TT...in the rain!!!! Couldn't risk turning up tomorrow in a grubby car. :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Why thank you Dave - it's going to be one to remember


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Guys, looks like we won't be there, its my own fault as found a Jack Russell this morning whilst walking our 2 jacks. Can't get him in a rescue until tomorrow, he is a real livewire and is constantly trying to hump Max and Bella  and not prepared to leave him alone in the house!!!!!!

Still going to get the milltek fitted at awesome but unless anything changes have a great day and i will catch you all soon.

Jontymo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So that's 2 down then (Les is not coming either) : all the more food for us [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
[but I understand the doggie thing!]

And the weather seems to be kind to us: it has stopped raining and there is the occasional show of some blue sky.

See you all later


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, back on, managed to find which farmhouse he was from so just back, off to awesome and pick up with you later, if i'm late from awesome will ring Danni or Matt to try to catch up. 

Jontymo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jontymo said:


> Hey guys, back on, managed to find which farmhouse he was from so just back, off to awesome and pick up with you later, if i'm late from awesome will ring Danni or Matt to try to catch up.
> 
> Jontymo


GreaTT. See you later 

If you can't make the start (leaving the Legh Arms no later than 2:30pm: we will stop in Hartington around 4:20pm / 4:30pm and leave there 5pm sharp. Hope to catch you there at the latest 8)


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great to see everyone today and to meet some new friends, big thanks to Danni for organising a great drive out on some great roads and apparently good scenery(so Tracey tells me)  followed by a great curry.

Cheers all, Jontymo


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Dani...that was one of the BEST drives ever 8) blown away by the roads and scenery , and a great ruby murry to finish 8) 
Will be having my cheese :? For my tea tomorrow
See you all soon

Syd & Linda


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming and I'm glad that you enjoyed the roads. It's a matter of knowing where to find the boys in blue and where they won't go. So, please, don't mention my fav roads even though you may want to use the route notes for your own drives :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Any photographs?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davelincs said:


> Any photographs?


John's daughter has taken some nice ones. I'm sure they'll appear on here soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a fabulous cruise Dani and as always from there a stonking curry! Very well organised and some fabulous roads to stretch your legs on with some stunning scenery. My daughter Bryony was in charge of the camera and managed to capture some great images with one in particular that will look really good blown up in the magazine.

Cars alll lined up at the Legh Arms









Bryony discovers the wing mirror shot









Now it was a case of keeping up with Dani...




































A brief watering stop


















Off again!









This one is an untouched original that Bryony took capturing the speed of the moment... 






















































A half way stop for the cheese shop and watering hole that is the Devonshire Arms! :wink:

















































































Some fabulous hills...


















Matt chases Dani to the horizon and beyond...









Finally the order is taken for a well earned curry at the Viceroy..









Thanks to Dani for organising and to Bryony for putting up with the bumps!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Absolutely awesome day yesterday. Big thanks to Dani for arranging it all.

Some absolutely amazing roads - don't quite know where Dani finds them!  And a super curry in the evening. Yum.

I've never before driven 163 miles for a curry! It was worth it though! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice pictures Bryony: you have a real talent [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like a fantastic event indeed, shame i wasn't there. 8)

Oh, and 163 miles for a curry is nothing, the East Mids crew used to drive down to the LEEK meet (Bluewater near Dartford) for a curry which was about 160 miles there, a bit of a cruise from meet point to restaurant, and then 160 miles home again for a day out 

Nick


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Some very good photos Bryony,i seem to recognise a few of those roads, it looks like you had a good day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You would recognise two of my favourite roads Dave; this time we drove them "in the right direction" though  
But then from Hartington there were two more fab roads before we descended on the curry house


----------

